# custom rod building



## huntnfishn1 (Feb 8, 2009)

I am trying to get into rod making but i had one question... do you finish or epoxy the wrap only or the entire blank? any help with anything on rod building would be appreciated.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Here's a link to a artical me and a buddy wrote a few years back.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/fishing-rod-building.php


----------

